# Do You Believe



## Keno Star (May 3, 2012)

*Do You Believe In Extraterrestrials Or Life On Other Planets?*


----------



## Pheonix (May 3, 2012)

Them bastards "probed" me.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 3, 2012)

hell yeah i do. ive spoke to them before.


----------



## Nelco (May 9, 2012)

no
i believe in fallen angels pretending to be aliens


----------



## Deleted member 363 (May 9, 2012)

Life on other planets is inevitable. There are hundreds of billions of galaxies each containing hundreds of billions of stars. A by-product of star formation are planets. Life has had to risen on some of these planets.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (May 10, 2012)

Not contributing much to this thread but had to get a lol out there.


----------

